# Help a Newbie Choose His Army



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

I've been wanting to start a WHFB army, since my 40k friends are all starting them up. I've got two Chaos armies to deal with, Warriors and Daemons. From what I've heard, that's a lot of CC. I also have to deal with a balanced Imperial force, though I think he plays defensively. I'll probably end up allied with him most of the time we do 2v2's.

The armies I've been looking at are Tomb Kings, Dark Elves, and Imperials. From what I know, Tomb Kings are slow moving, but deadly. Dark Elves are a glass canon, and Imperials are pretty balanced. I want an offensive, ranged based army. Something like a heavy catapult in the back, with a couple squads of archers surrounding that, surrounded by heavy cavalry and maybe some chariots.

If anyone could give me information on these armies or recommend a different one, that would be great. :]


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Tomb Kings have Chariot units and a Skull Catapult, as well as skeleton archers and spearmen backed by cavalry and Large Monsters. They have a unique magic phase that is almost impossible to shut down.

Empire (as Imperial is called in WHFB) is a balanced force with infantry, heavy cavalry and war machines. 

Dark Elves are weak, but put out alot of damage. 

Check out the An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer Thread on the general warhammer page, it has a much more detailed overveiw of each of the armies.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

oef chaos? well if you could hold off on the warmachine bit but want strong troops with a shooty style and some magic you could wait for the new lizardman book which is gonna show up in january february. these might be able to deal with chaos a bit better than the armies your naming. tomb kings is fun but VC is its tougher big brother. The only armies id consider taking in your playgroup are basically DE, VC or chaos itself. as these are the only armies that can deal with the threat of daemons and warriors consistently. Any army can beat any army sure, but if your friends are good with their armies every other army will basically put you at a slight disadvantage. but being a beginner id highly suggest you look at all armies first. dont lower your view to just a few armies but look at them all. what are their strengths and weaknesses? what do they do? and what do you think is fun to play with? 

my first advice is aimed purely from a competitive suggestion. my mate chose O&G against my other mates empire and my VC. he beats the empire player sure enough but always loses to my army. tactic wise were about the same level, but power level wise id say O&G is lacking against VC. 

The most important thing is you have fun collecting, crafting and painting your army. The fun of playing it comes secondary. if you however are as competitively minded as myself you would want to look at armies that have a fighting chance of taking on these powerhouses.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Of the 3 armies you've chosen the only one I'd really recommend to a beginner is The Empire.
Tomb kings is an exceptionally complex army, Their magic phase takes some getting used to as do all their special rules and at the moment they are just a weaker more complicated version of Vampire counts.
Dark elves are a lethal army when used right but learning the best balance and tactics takes time and you will probably lose big to start with which can be of putting when your just starting.
Empire is a fairly dependable list and can be tailored to suit most styles of play but will be unlikely to dominate the armies your opponents have chosen unless you go gun line (which to be honest is 1 of the more boring armies to use)

Realisticly I find that the best army to collect is the 1 with the range of figures you most like the look of as its you that has to look at them and paint them but looking at the requirement you wanted (an offensive/ ranged force with catapult and archers and cavalry would be brettonian or with chariots Tomb kings


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to Fantsy Pronoun! I would suggest you ask your friend with the Empire army to let you have a game with it, even if it is just as a co-general, it will give you a good idea of how they play, etc.

From what you describe you would like in an army, you may want to look at High Elves as well as Dark Elves. Both armies can be delicate at times, but they have very good ranged units and artillery, and both have strong calvalry and powerful magic.

When you finally come to pick your army you should try to pick something that really inspires you, rather than something that looks like it might be strong. If you can find an army you like you willfind it much more enjoyable when you model, paint and play it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Pronoun said:


> I want an offensive, ranged based army. Something like a heavy catapult in the back, with a couple squads of archers surrounding that, surrounded by heavy cavalry and maybe some chariots.
> 
> If anyone could give me information on these armies or recommend a different one, that would be great. :]


You've just described (minus the chariots) a bretonnian army.

But i'll say what i usually say, always go with the models you love.

Oh, and check out the Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer thread stickied to this forum


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There aren't many forces which include what you want - the only thing are the Tomb Kings, but they don't have the damage output, or rate of restore to cope with Chaos, Daemons, or Empire, and are generally a bit outdated (excuse the pun, not intentional). 

Chaos, Empire, or High Elves are the easiest armies to start with, with a few special rules to spice things up, without being too complicated.

They are either Hardy fighters and extremely nasty in combat, hugely powerful at range, and with some resilience (in numbers, they fall like ten pins, when anything harder than a goblin throws a pebble at them), or overwhelming speed and magic.

Out of your choices, I'd say Empire - they are better than Bretonnia on the front of War Machines/Artillery (Mortars, Great Cannons, Hellblasters), Shooting, and Magic, while the core Bretonnian Cavalry outclass in general all but Inner Circle, due to numbers.

I'd suggest playing Empire, as they have the widest mix of troops, and pretty much no limitation/restriction. Dwarves are similar, but lack movement.

As Squeek suggested, try watching a few games of the Empire army, and maybe borrow the army, and get a feel for the game, or even for the army before making any major decisions.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not a gamer so I always buy an army for the way it looks and the fluff I read. I've always been an Elvish kinda guy so I've collected High Elves in the past and I now collect Dark Elves. Might dabble in the old Wood Elves eventually. 

My point, I think, is that if I was to start gaming I wouldn't care if I took a beating every week as long as I enjoyed the battles and had fun modelling. I think far too many armies remain grey and unloved because they've been picked for gaming and not for the hobby. I think once you've dipped your toes, go competitive.


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

Wow, 7 replies already! This board is more active than I thought.

After looking through their units, I'm thinking I'm going to go with Bretonnia. They look pretty fun and offer most of the things I was looking for in my army.

Thanks for the help guys!


Argh... now I'm thinking about Vampire Counts. Are they any good? I love the look of them but I'm not sure if I'd like being limited to close combat. Blood Knights are cool but ridiculously expensive...


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

You should try DE, They are pure offense. I had a 2500 point game against them and i play WoC, i lost by a 913 point margin. Mainly becuase of assassins and bolt throwers, they have armor piercing volleys, and that is WoC worst enemy.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its so tempting to delete the posts of anyone who disagrees with me...

VC are also very cool. Apart from the zombie models they have one of the best and most varied models in the game. You can add in loads of plastics from other races as well (my VC are based on a dead empire Nordland army (loads of hats and empire shields)) They handle very well, but are a CC/magic army.

If you like the models/fluff, go with brets. They'll handle they way you want, and are also still a good tourney army.

2 trebs for artillery, 2 units of archers, a unit of peasants and then a ton of knights...


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

The DE can be made to be a Purely cavalry army with dark riders and have reaper bolt throwers to take down any unit that they can't

with dark riders at the core i would say some black guard with a character to draw charges and let the dark riders have a go at the flanks and maybe a assassin:biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Franko1111 said:


> The DE can be made to be a Purely cavalry army with dark riders and have reaper bolt throwers to take down any unit that they can't
> 
> with dark riders at the core i would say some black guard with a character to draw charges and let the dark riders have a go at the flanks and maybe a assassin:biggrin:


One of the staffers at Warhammer World in Nottm was telling me about his friend and his 'filthy' DE list - Dark Riders, RXBs, Bolt throwers and Shades. Said it just ran rings around him.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> The most important thing is you have fun collecting, crafting and painting your army. The fun of playing it comes secondary. if you however are as competitively minded as myself you would want to look at armies that have a fighting chance of taking on these powerhouses.


Ah the essential question that divides powergamers and those who just want to have fun. Ultimately I'd look at each army and decide based on what models you like, though if you want archers, cavalry, and catapults, then the Bretonnians are your best bet.


----------



## Kai-mara (Jan 20, 2009)

I Collect VC, But only because i sometimes get the urge to take a pair of clippers to a models head and drain it of its plasticky blood. That and i like the models. Choose an Army based on what in fantasy interests you. I have always liked the idea of ghouls... sicko...


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

This is advice i will happily give anyone when chossing there first army:
Go for the fluff, always. if you love your armys background then you will not mind if it gets constantly pummled into the ground, and you are more likly to do well than if you chose a tourny army as your first. (simply because tourny lists are quite complex).


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think VC are one of the most competative, and fun army in the game, but they are quite hard army to master. There modle range is littered with fantastic metal and plastic modles, well werth looking at.


----------

